# Heilbutt Saison eroffnet



## Sockeye (20. März 2004)

Der Frühling zieht auch in Alaska ein. Momentan herrscht traumhaftes Frühlingswetter mit Sonne und kristallklarer Luft. Hier ein Bild vom einem Forellentripp auf dem Kenai.


----------



## Sockeye (20. März 2004)

Die Boote in Homer werden auch schon aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt....


----------



## Sockeye (20. März 2004)

(19.03.04) Und die Butte beissen schon. Hier ein überglücklicher Japaner, der seinen Heli bis zu Lodge mitnahm und es kaum übers Herz brachte ihn zu filetieren....


----------



## Aalfreak (20. März 2004)

Was für ein Fisch!!!!!
Auch das erste Foto: einfach gigantisch!
Grüße!


----------



## Jirko (20. März 2004)

traumhafte pics sockeye #6 wenn verfügbar, büdde nachschub :m


----------



## ThomasL (21. März 2004)

super Bilder#6 , ich will gleich wieder nach Alaska....


----------



## Karstein (21. März 2004)

Sockeye, Du fieses Ding - hör auf damit....*grummel*

(mehr davon)


----------



## Honeyball (22. März 2004)

Puh wie klasse.
Wieviel Sushis kann der wohl aus dem einen Heli schneiden und wieviel Kilo Reis braucht er dafür ???


----------



## Nick_A (23. März 2004)

Mannometer #h

*entweder der Japaner ist soooo klein, oder aber der Heili ist soooo gross !!!  :m *

In jedem Fall ein Klasse Bild !!! #6 #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (23. März 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt Saison eroffnet*

Der Japse ist ca 170cm der Butt ca 130cm. Der Butt ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Riese, aber hat so 90-100lbs auf die Wage gebracht. 

Steve hat versprochen mehr Bilder zu schicken, sobald mehr los ist. Momentan sind die 4 Japaner die einzigen Gäste und die nächsten kommen erst Mitte April, wo dann so langsam auch die Lachssaison beginnt.


----------

